# Vinnie Paz mentions Depersonalization on Joe Rogan Podcast



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vinnie Paz mentions Depersonalization on Joe Rogan Podcast from 43:29-47:32.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Would be cool if he went deeper on it.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Vinnie Paz mentions Depersonalization on Joe Rogan Podcast from 43:29-47:32.


Its so crazy that hes been through everything we have.

Love showing his song about it to people just to get them to realize its not so isolated of an incident.


----------

